# Lost to science - the world's biggest collection of lizard poo



## Fuscus (Feb 8, 2009)

*Published:* www.guardian.co.uk
*Source: http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/200...lizard-faeces-daniel-bennett-leeds-university

no shi... :shock:
*


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 8, 2009)

moral to the story is ...........man who leave shat in bag ,with no name end up being shat on..


----------



## The_Cake (Feb 8, 2009)

What a sh#* way to waste 7 years...


----------



## Hooglabah (Feb 8, 2009)

thats a really cr4ppy turn of events


----------



## twodogs (Feb 11, 2009)

looks like he's sh-t out of luck.


----------

